# HOW MANY DAYS AND A WAKE UP?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

AT 9:59 PM AZ TIME ON MONDAY APRIL 26 IT IS EXACTLY 150 DAYS AND A WAKE UP TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP .









18 DAYS AND A WAKE UP DAYS TILL RON SENEK'S OPEN HOUSE

39 DAYS AND A WAKE UP TILL SWGRRS


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ, 
Keep waking everyday and counting the days 
See you soon.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am just ticked that I had to wake up at 4:00 today, but then we all have our own problems!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

The alternative to "waking up" is NOT too good. Be thankful you can still wake-up.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Alright, now the countdown has begun, Thanks JJ 

See you in 150 

Chris


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I really would like to go to Ron and Hollies open house. ,,someday.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to see your not coming here I was looking forward to seeing your bigboy running around my layout.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Ron Senek on 28 Apr 2010 09:09 PM 
Sorry to see your not coming here I was looking forward to seeing your bigboy running around my layout. 

Me too



Psssssst What's a Big Boy?










Well I worked on my SD-45s in preperation for my trip to Ron's I had some trouble with them at Marty's last Sept. Found out one of the motor blocks running the wrong direction as the others.

That was my mistalke. 

Found out that my two SD-45 will run on my Track side in a box car battery car. They will not with my old two chanel Track side. Why? I have no idea at this time. 

I am going to see how my SD40-2x are. I think I got bad gears in one. ( Also My fault) I may make it a dummy for my trip to Rons and use it as a pusher.

My intention is to put a 10 ohm precision resistor in my battery car so I cad use my digital volt meter to see how much curent I am drawing. I have a third SD-45 to add to the mix.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

John sent you e-mail I have spare gears for the SD-40s. The bigboy is USA Trains UP engine.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By John J on 26 Apr 2010 11:00 PM 

AT 9:59 PM AZ TIME ON MONDAY APRIL 26 IT IS EXACTLY 144 DAYS AND A WAKE UP TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP .









12 DAYS AND A WAKE UP DAYS TILL RON SENEK'S OPEN HOUSE

33 DAYS AND A WAKE UP TILL SWGRRS


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is now 130 days till Marty's 


3 days till Ron Senek's 

24 days till SWGRRS


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, I looking forward see you again!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is now a wake up for Ron Seneks open house. It is 4 am AZ time On Friday the 14th and I am leaving for Rons now


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

How about some pictures? I'd love to see some shots of Ron Senek's line


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Here Lownote, http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks! What a great space for a railway! Love those long long runs


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is 5 days and a wake up till THE SWGRRS at THE FAIRPLEX. 

Also it is 110 days till MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing you JJ.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

IT IS 2 Days and a wake up till the SWGRRS 

IT IS 107 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

107 Days?







Better put my rear in gear then.

See Ya There JJ!!!

Chris


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

IT IS EXACTLY 100 DAYS TILL MARY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is 94 Days and a wake up till Marty's Battery Powered Steam up


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

IT IS 89 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Only 89 days? Going to start loosing some hair soon......see ya there.


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

John, you sound military background! We always counted how many wake ups till we came home from summer camp or Saudia Arabia. 
Ron


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Ron Hill on 27 Jun 2010 08:40 PM 
John, you sound military background! We always counted how many wake ups till we came home from summer camp or Saudia Arabia. 
Ron 

"So many days and a wake up" comes from the Vietnam erra. They use to say that when they were what the called "Short" 

Such as " He is short, 10 days and a wake up"

I was in the Air Force. Spent my whole hitch ( Three years, three months, ad twenty nine days) in Mt Home Idaho.

I enjoyed evrey minute of it. Loved Idaho.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

IT IS 80 DAYS AND A WAKE UP TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAMUP.


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By John J on 07 Jul 2010 07:14 AM 
IT IS 80 DAYS AND A WAKE UP TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAMUP. 

Hi JJ,

Isn't that an oxymoron? Should it not be Marty's Battery Powered and/or Steamup?























Just kidding - everyone knows what it is.









Jerry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

73 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWER STEAM UP 

HE HE HE HE HE HEHEHE


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

ONLY 70 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP. 


Have you decied what your going to bring? 

Have you packed your bags yet? 

Done a safty check on the car? 

Got someone to baby sit the kids and the animals? 

JJ


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you double-checked your reservation at the motel you're staying at to make sure you haven't been "accidentally" bumped? (Don't roll your eyes! It happened to Jim Carter a couple of years ago but he caught it in time!) _Have you turned in your Banquet reservations into Stan?? _There IS a time limit on those and it's something you don't want to miss! 
Jerry,
I kinda miss it being referred to as the "Thingy"!! (At least then we could come up with all sorts of witty little comments!







)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

IT IS ABOUT 11:30 PM SUNDAY NIGHT. IT IS 68 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP. 

PS You will note that there is some difference between my time and MLS official time. It is probably that Daylight savings crap.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

TODAY IS JULY 23 AND IT IS 63 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP. 

ARE YOU GETTING READY?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ you scar me. 
I spent Thrud, frid nights cutting spireas. tonight I spent painting and cleaning the steam up bay and new swithces. 
I also made a place to drive the riding mower over into the center south space., FINALLY!!!!!!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ and Marty,

Time is short !










One of my NCOs created this for me in 1974 when I got off active duty.

JimC.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I didn't are you ready Marty....I was talking to everyone else . Are they ready to come


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

IT IS 57 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm taking this Sat off and going to the CIGRYS layout tours. See some old friends and get some fresh ideas. Stop at Kidmans and try NOT to buy anything.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Heh heh...have fun and recharge your batteries! I know_ I_ always come back from one of those tours all ready to try something new with my layout! (Funny thing...it's usually right after I have visited _your _layout that I really start planning! Hmmm...







) Well, I don't have to worry about that _this_ year because I've already started on the expansion!








Oh yeah...(57 DAYS AND COUNTING!) That's for JJ!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

TODAY IS JULY 31st TOMORROW BEING AUGUST 1ST IT IS 55 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAMUP. 

Get it together boys you aint got much more time.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Had a very busy but fun time at the CIGRYS Iowa layout tours.

very well done and the directions was great.
But I did come home and work on and finished up the steam up area today and last night.










Note: my two helpers, one is on the steps.

Sorry Chris, I thought about calling you but I never know when I will work in an hour or so.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, that looks soooo nice Marty, excellent work.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

That is beautiful looking Marty. I know how it is when you get the itch to work, maybe next time. 

Chris


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Heh heh heh...recharged batteries indeed! (Told ya!)


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

jj,
_I woke up today and drove to Marty's._[/b]







His layout changes are great. They will make for an even better experience for all. [*JJ*, Goldman's Terminal's roof now hinges so certain unnamed poor souls won't have to crawl inside to get their trains out]. *As always, Marty was a great host*. Max[/b] [/b][the superdog][/b] made a great impression on our youngest [formerly dogphobic] grandson. He now thinks dogs are cool. 

Pictures of the visit to be posted in a couple of days.

Actually, we were also taking 10yo grandson to the *USA Swim Central Zone Championships* swim meet in Lincoln, NE, where he will compete. We "convienently" took HY75 instead of US81 to get there, so we could stop by Marty's. *Grandlids now want to come with us to the Battery Power Steamup, this year.* 

JimC.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

TICK TOCK TICK TOCK TICK TOCK TICK TOCK 

IT IS 47 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP. 

No Max No Max.......Rolling stock are not a chew toy.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

We get to go to Marty's twice this year.









Grandson #1 was highly impressed with the MLS bridge.










Marty and CJ in front of new Stone work.










Marty's solar powered warehouse and stonework.










Max [the Super Dog] played catch with Marty and the grandkids. Youngest grandson was dog-phobic before this visit. Now he thinks dogs are cool...... Thanks, Max and Marty.










Jim Carter


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Good Gosh and Mighty Joe Friday Jim.....Those are great pictures of Maryt's Stone work. Better than what he posted. Marty you did agreat job on the stone work and the sitting area.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was glad to see Jim's family, but I was totally soaked and very wet. 
this is a hard time of the year. 
Just had another visitor and his family drop by, hes (Jerry) is from Blair. so maybe Doc has more help on the hosital layout now. 
Woow, Jim, those are good photos. I thought the RR was a mess.????


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

TO DAY IS FRIDAY THE 13 DAY OF AUGUST. I AM HIDING IN THE HOUSE NOT VENTURING OUT. 
WE HVE 42 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP. 

Have you checked out all your rolling stock yet?


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John J,

Do you have your bags and car packed yet??


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Trains on 13 Aug 2010 08:44 AM 
John J,

Do you have your bags and car packed yet??
I took the clothes from last year out of the suitecase, washed them and put them back in. ( Two days after I got back from last sept) 

My trains are still packed in the boxes by the front door.

I am ready...All I have to do is put the stuff in the car.


What about you?

JJ


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm always ready! Pack the trains, (takes about 10mins) put them in th car and drive about 45 mins. 

Hope everyone has a good safe trip.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not even close to being ready!!!!! Arg! 

See you there, ready or not. 

Chris


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I thought I posted this but I may have posted it in the wrong thread. 

TO SAY IS AUGUST 16TH 

NOT COUNTING TODAY WE HAVE 39 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWRED STEAM UP 

JJ 

HURRY EVERY CHANCE YOU GET


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, I just had a _"Eureka!" _moment and wanted to run this by you guys... This is a "battery powered steam-up" and we have been getting all kinds of new innovations in battery technology and radio control and I'm almost positive that there will be some newbies to battery r/c that will be attending... What would be the chance of putting together an impromptu " battery r/c workshop" where we could learn some things from the "experts" and also convert a boxcar or engine to battery power? What I'm proposing is a hands-on aproach where participants could actually "get their hands dirty"! For the more advanced students there would be the new stuff to try out! For instance, I only run RCS with 27MHz receivers and NiMH batteries but what if I wanted to explore LiON batteries and 2.4GHz controlers and receivers? Without somebody to show me the advantages (and pitfalls) I'm probably not going to change anytime soon!
There's been so much in the forums about what should I buy to get started that a "hands on" workshop would be nice to have! Heck, it could be in the evening after the banquet! All we would have to do is find a place that has a couple of tables and we're good to go! Anyway, it was just a thought....


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Steve, 

Get ahold of Rick Isard from Battery Renovations, he put on an Excellent One at HAGRS this year. 

Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By up9018 on 17 Aug 2010 08:09 PM 
Steve, 

Get ahold of Rick Isard from Battery Renovations, he put on an Excellent One at HAGRS this year. 

Chris I'd be happy to do one with Rick. I use his batteries for much of my running with the REVOLUTION with various sound systems and QSI and qwire. Might be a fun "seminar".


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

TODAY IS SUNDAY THE 22 OF AUGUST. THERE ARE 33 SHOPPING DAY LEFT TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAMUP. 

GET YOUR ORDERS IN TO DEER PASS


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

TODAY IS THE 25 DAY OF AUGUST. IT IS EXACTLY 30 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWRED STEAM UP 

GOT YOUR SHIRTS ORDERED, GOT YOU REVERVATINS FOR THE BAQUET IN.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

IT IS THE 29 TH DAY OF AUGUST. THERE ARE 26 MORE SHOPPING DAYS LEFT TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP.









WHERE ARE YOU IN YOUR PREPAIREDNESS SCHEDULE









I know Marty is ready. He can coast these next few weeks


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

TODAY IS AUGUEST 31ST. IT IS 24 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAMP UP. 

Don't forget your oven mits live steamers.....we don't want burnt fingers wafting accross the great plains.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That's _three weeks_ until I begin loading the truck!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Just hope JJ wakes up.







The day may just slide by him. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

20 days!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Torby on 03 Sep 2010 07:26 AM 
20 days!
it is not 20 days till sunday the fifth.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

WHEW! I got all nervous and giddy there for a second! My favorite time of year and time IS flying!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

TO DAY IS THE 4 DAY OF SEPTEMBER AND IT IS EXACTLY 20 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP. 

ARE ALL YOUR RESERVATIONS MADE AND HAVE YOU SENT IN YOUR SHIRT SIZE?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, you really need to get out more!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

FOR THOSE OF YOU NOT COUNTING THE DAYS TILL MARYT'S BATTERY POWER STEAM UP DON'T READ THIS. 

THOSE OFYOU WHO ARE........IT IS THE SITH DAY OF SEPTEMBER. YOU HAVE 18 DAYS TO PREPAIR. 

IT IS CRAM TIME. 

DO YOU HAVE ALL THE INSTRUCTIONS FOR YOUR REMOTE CONTROL UNIT MEMORIZED.? 

IF NOT GET CRACKING. 

PS there will be a pop quiz on the instructions at 4 pm on friday the 24th. Nestness counts and you must show your work. 
jj


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John J,

This is the 8th of Sept you are slipping! You missed a day are you OK? Hope your not sick.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wounder if Mary got his 7 1/2 gage track laid for the big day? Later RJD


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

2 weeks! I will try to roll in Thursday afternoon if I can find it!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

EXACTLY 14 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP. 

TICK TOCK TICK TOCK. THE CLOCKS ARE COUNTING. 

ARE YOU ALL PREPAIRED? 

DO YOU LIVE STEAMERS HAVE STEAM OIL? 

GOT DISTILLED WATER? 

FUEL? 

NEOSPORN FOR BURNED FINGERS? 

MATCHES?

FALSE EYEBROWS IN CASE THE ONES YOU GOT GET BURNED OFF?


----------



## rabunreb (Sep 13, 2008)

Exactly where is this battery powered steam-up and who is invited to go? I just got my first live steamer yesterday and need help figuring out how to get it going. It is a used model with no instuctions.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

It is at Marty Cozad's house south of Nebraska City, Nebraska....and anyone can come. Bring your live steamer, there will be a number of experts (one of which I am not) who can help you out with it. 

Chris


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Any one can come.
those who want to go to dinner etc. needs to contact Stan C. on here.

Each evening now, I have started to task of clipping my tall pines.
Heres the pile so far.
try to cut for an hour or so each time.









Some of our club memebers will be coming and helping the next two weekends.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"IT IS THE SITH DAY OF SEPTEMBER"

Is that because we're on the dark side?

Where are the cookies?


----------



## rabunreb (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for the invite and help getting started folks, but that's a little too far for me right now. I live in northeast Georgia in the Blue Ridge Mountains On the campus of Tallulah Falls School and school is in session right now. I noticed that the Narrow Gauge Convention is going to be in Hickory, North Carolina next fall so will probrably try to get away to that. Until then is there anyone in this group close to my area that I could pick your brain in person possible about live steam? 

Later boys, 
Perry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I know you find this hard to believe but I made a mistake.

I read the official count down sheet wrong.

TODAY IS THE 11 DAY OF SEPTEMBER. YOU HAVE 13 DAYS TILLL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP.

HAVE YOU PUT FRESH BATTERIES IN YOUR REMOTES? 

HAVE YOU ENTERED NEBRASKA CITY IN YOUR GPS SO YOU CAN FIND THE PLACE? 

DON'T FORGET A NOTE FORM YOUR MOTHER AND OR WIFE SAYING YOU CAN STAY UP PAST YOUR BED TIME. ( SIGNATURES WILL BE VARIFIED.) 

DON'T FORGET TO LEAVE FIDO AND KITTY KITTY AT DOGIE DUDE RANCH. NO PETS ALLOWED DUE TO THE YARD MASTER MAX 

IT'S HIS YARD WE ARE PLAYING IN.


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Is it time to start packing yet?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Terry Jackson on 11 Sep 2010 06:24 PM 
Is it time to start packing yet? 

Absolutly. You should have you suitcases by the front door ready to go. No last minute scrambling. I am all packed.

The only thing I don't have by the door is my remotes. I am still runing trains that I am not going to bring.


-TO DAY IS THE 12TH DAY OF SEPTEMBER. YOU HAVE 12 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP.

-Have you checked your mode of trasportatiion? 
I may have to get a new set of tires before I go to Marty's 

Taking the car in and have all the fluids check and maybe a oil change.

JJ


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ 

I will be getting the horse ready this week, don't need it breaking down before then.... 

The trains will be ready to go and so will I!!!!! 

See you there, 
Chris


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

YOU HAVE 10 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The other night I lengthened Minersville siding by appro 500ft. And Mike Kidman is sending me couple more switches so all shloud be working fine on the line. 
I have spent alot of $$$ this year on switches and landscaping. 
Also door prizes are coming in, if any supporters of MLS want to donate please send it soon.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

YOU HAVE 9 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWER STEAME UP









YOU BEST GET CRACKEN.


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By John J on 15 Sep 2010 05:38 AM 
YOU HAVE 9 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWER STEAME UP









YOU BEST GET CRACKEN.










9 Days?

Heck, that's a WHOLE WEEK to procrastinate and still have two days left to panic, throw stuff into the car and head out. I thought the whole idea of battery power was its simplicity of operation and Marty has all the responsibility for getting everything ready.























That leaves:

1. throw a E-8 in the car
2. find some sort of battery to power it
3. grab a Revolution
4. throw some clothes in the car
5. head to Marty's
6. go back and pick up the wife and the GPS
7. head to Marty's

Jerry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerrys RR on 15 Sep 2010 06:19 AM 

6. go back and pick up the wife and the GPS
7. head to Marty's

Jerry
Whew..... You've remembered the important things, Jerry. Now it's OK to head for Marty's...


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Mine will be a "business" road trip, so my trip will begin early Tuesday morning. 1 night in Kirksville, Mo. 2nd night in Des Moines then to the Roadway Inn at Bellevue NE. Has anyone ever stayed there? 
I am soooo excited about meeting all of you and on the fence about bringing the 5 year old. He would undoubtedly enjoy it, even more than JJ.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

BRING MLS BADGES.........


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

How do I get an MLS badge?


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 15 Sep 2010 06:49 AM 
Posted By Jerrys RR on 15 Sep 2010 06:19 AM 

6. go back and pick up the wife and the GPS
7. head to Marty's

Jerry
Whew..... You've remembered the important things, Jerry. Now it's OK to head for Marty's...












Yep Stan,

The trip would not be the same without the GPS telling me to go one way and my wife telling me to go another (both with British accents).
















Jerry


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

MLS Badges? 

I lost mine some years ago on the way to Carlyle.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Didn't get home with mine from last years trip.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

For those attending Marty's.....The MLS 10th Anniversary car will be coming with me, anybody wishing to tow it, photograph it or Tag it with your personal graffiti should look me up. 

Chris


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

I scanned my MLS badge years ago and saved it on my computer (and in my MLS webspace) so I can always download and print it if I ever lose it.

Jerry


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerrys RR on 16 Sep 2010 07:35 AM 
I scanned my MLS badge years ago and saved it on my computer (and in my MLS webspace) so I can always download and print it if I ever lose it.

Jerry
Jerry, I decided to start getting my things ready for Marty's and the first thing I found was the MLS badge that I couldn't find for KC or Bentonville Shows. So the first thing I did was scan and save
to my computer and upload to my MLS web space. Thank You.


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By Henson on 16 Sep 2010 07:46 AM 
Posted By Jerrys RR on 16 Sep 2010 07:35 AM 
I scanned my MLS badge years ago and saved it on my computer (and in my MLS webspace) so I can always download and print it if I ever lose it.

Jerry
Jerry, I decided to start getting my things ready for Marty's and the first thing I found was the MLS badge that I couldn't find for KC or Bentonville Shows. So the first thing I did was scan and save
to my computer and upload to my MLS web space. Thank You.



Hi Henson,

I'm glad to hear that you found it. Since you have it you can disregard my email.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

*How many more days is it now?*


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

IF YOU ARE READING THIS ON FRIDAY THE 17TH OF SEPT......IT IS EXACTLY 7 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWER STEAM UP.

YES 7 DAYS ONLY 7 SHOPPING DAYS LEFT. 

ARE YOU READY?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

No. Unfortunately, I'm not! I had my gear crack on my Connie which has sidelined it until I can get the Delrin replacement installed. I have ordered it so I'm hoping it will show up this week so my Connie can make the trip (TOC says that it's a 15 min. fix. I figure that means somewhere between 1 hour and 2 for me!)


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, if you don't get it fixed at home, bring it all to Marty's and we'll see what we can do to "help".







I've repaired 3 lately..


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

ok so I have heard the layout is large enough for people to lose their trains on... Will I regret not bringing an engine if I don't? Could I do some simple switching manuevers for people or drag cars out of the sehd for people or what exactly is it like? Grab a string and roll? Is it more of an ops session with work orders? Do I need to bring rolling stock and have m own train? etc. etc. how does it work?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Much obliged Stan! It's all in the hands of the US Postal Service now. I'm just glad that Richard showed up and I pulled the Connie out to run! I shudder to think what I would have said (in polite company) if I had taken it up to Marty's, set everything up and just heard "tick tick tick..."!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess the loaded question is..... Are you sure it's the axle gear??????? I just did a B'mann mogul that blew the middle idler... Axle gear was OK.... Go Figure..


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh yes, I confirmed it! It most definitely is that stupid gear! Bad plastic from the get-go (a person who has had extensive experience with tearing into these engines says that he thinks everyone of these plastic gears came from the factory cracked!! Can he prove it? No, but to date, he has never seen one that wasn't cracked _even in newly opened boxes straight from the factory! _(Ah, isn't quality control just_ lovely? _)


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 
Usually nothing is organized, no sign up board or anything. Never has been a problem, that I know of. Sunday especially is wide open, last year everyone was tired, I guess, hardly any Sunday running. Saturday was a madhouse. Good lunch by the ladies. Fridays are good for running also. If you have live steam, Rodney brings his big track up.


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok I decided I better start getting ready. Today I got the Equinox all cleaned and shampooed inside and outside. This dark blue color sure shows the dust. By the way Marty have you removed all the dust from the road in front of your place? Ha Ha 
Any new places to eat at Thursday evening since the Depot is closed? You know food and trains go together.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry........ There will be a few of us there Thursday so we'll get together and find a good place.... 

Are you aware that McDonald's is open again???? .


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

What???????????????? No electric? im out.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Of _course_ there's electricity! Why do you think they call it a _Battery_/Steam-up?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

-TODAY IS THE 19TH DAY OF SEPTEMBER. 

YOU HAVE 5 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP

WHAT HAVE YOU GOT LEFT TO DO? 

WHY HAVE'NT YOU DONE IT.

JJ

Stan's allready on the road. I will be Teusday.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

We'll be on our way in 5 hours..... See y'all there..


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

We will give you guys a wave early Saturday morning as we cruse by on the California Zephyr headed for Chi-town.









Have a great time! 

Craig


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Sunday evening, 
after a number of clubers came to help, the shops are cleaned, some tables set up, and the RR is 95% ready. 
Kidmans will be in Carries garage for more room . Because it sounds like there will be alot of personal classified trains for sale in the main shop. 
I am simply running out of room. 
Rodney is coming Tuesday with the steam up layout. 
I have a bad head cold and tooth ach. Hope to be all well by Weds.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a large easy up - should I bring it? will be leaving Sunday in the AM though


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

TODAY IS THE 20TH OF SEPTEMBER. YOU HAVE 4 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP.

I AM LOADING THE CAR RIGHT NOW

Getting ready to leave early tomorrow morning 

JJ


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

what books are you listening to on this trip John?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By lkydvl on 20 Sep 2010 10:22 AM 
what books are you listening to on this trip John? 
The Books for this tirp are


The Glass Rainbow by James Lee Burke

The Lion by Nelson De Mile

Sizzling Sixteen by Janet Evanovich

Queen of the Night By J A Jance


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Man I'm glade that JJ can count. At least we hope he will not sleep in and miss the big event.







I think he has been staying up nights and this could cause him to miss out. Later RJD


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I am packing Naoh for his very 1st road trip with Daddy, we leave at 7:00 AM in the morning. My 2nd attempt to make it to Marty's. I hope you all don't mind the boy coming along and do hope you enjoy him 1/2 as much as I do.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is 3:30 Am and I am just leaving the house. 
YOU HAVE 2 DAYS TILL MARTY'S BATTERY POWER STEAM UP. This is my last post on the subject 

See you there. 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

rain off/on till thrus, then great weather


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I am hittin' the road right now!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Good weather for the weekend? Excellent!! We've been very lucky in that regard over the years. For those of you not able to get to Marty's until Saturday morning, you still have 3 DAYS however I would be charging up your batteries and making sure everything is ready to go!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Weather forecast looks good!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

WooooHooooo......The Shay is READY!!!!!!! Now if I don't forget the remote, everything will be great!!! 

See you on Friday. 

Chris


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a call from JJ. He is Liberal, KS tonight. Tomorrow he will be in Wichita, KS, visiting the Great Plains Train Museum, Garden Railway Gizmos, Old Cowtown Historical Musuem, and the HedgeApple -RioGram RR. Thrusday morning at 0'dark-30, he will leave Wichita headed to Nebraska City, NE.

While here, JJ will help make the maiden run with my USAT 0-6-0 Docksider, converted to battery operation w/ Airwire 10ss, Phoenix 2k2, and 14.8v Li-On. battery [all self contained = no trail car necessary.].

JimC.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Kay and I made it to Grand Island last night and will be doing the touristy thing at the Old Market in Omaha this morning and for lunch then head for the BW in NC.

We're almost there....

Chris, put the TX on a lanyard but remember to put it over your head and keep it there. Or give it to Chandlor and tell him he can run the train. Betcha he won't forget it....


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Picture, pictures. Don't forget to take a bunch and post them for those of us who can't make it.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep need lots of pics,even if they are of JJ derailed







Later RJD


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Rest assured that there will be pics a plenty!!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

TRAINS ARE READY TO GO!!!!!! R/C, Sound, Lights and Battery all work. Tools and Charger are packed in the bag. Clothes will go in the bag tomorrow night and everything leaves the station Friday morning!!!! 

Stan, I won't forget the Remote, and I told Chandlor I need to run my train at least one time this weekend.....he said we could work something out. 

See you Friday!!!! 

Chris


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ visited today. The GPTM was visited and we ran the recently converted USAT Docksider on its maiden run on the HARGRR. It performed far beyond my greatest expectations . Eleven coal cars were pulled up a 1.5% grade and 8ft curve without a slip at intentionally slow speeds. 

JJ intends to spend the night in Topeka, KS and continue on to Ne.City, tomorrow.

JimC.


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Who was going to put up the web cam as was discussed after last yeaer?


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty's or bust. Leaving a hour early just couldn't wait any longer.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Heh heh...we'll see you there Henson! It looks like we'll be able to get out of Salina three hours earlier than I had originally thought so we should be there in the early evening rather than at 9:30pm!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

363 days and a wake up. 

Everyone had a good time 

The biggest problem I had was derailments due to inproper week gauge 

I all ready made reservations for next year


----------

